# JL black chassis



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

JL black tjet 500 chassis - any good or best used as fridge magnets?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

This thread may help a little...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=203320

JOe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Contrary to what some have said, I prefer the black chassis for racing. Once tweaked they are usually faster than my fastest t-jets. (that includes de-gearing them to 9/15) ……..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I seem to have 5 of them


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Good Chickens!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

My biggest complaint with those chassis (after fixing the electrical issues) is the hole dia on the back axle, straighten that up with an over sized drill blank and they come right up to the table on speed, very stable as well.

Boosted


----------

